# Something has to give -- speaker or display height?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Being well aware of the ideal set-up consisting of all speakers' tweeters at the same height and at ear level, I have an issue.
Displays centered at eye level are the ideal as well.(I'm wall mounting my plasma)

......so which one should I sacrifice?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming you're referring to the center channel speaker, I'd defer to screen placement at or slightly above eye level (I think the standard is it should be centered at no more than 15 degrees above eye level). The speaker can be angled towards the seating area and you'll be fine; once you get engrossed in the program you won't even noticed that it's not ear level. IMO the "tweeters at ear level" thing refers more to the L/R for music listening.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

So does this sound like a good option?
Three identical height stands placing the speakers below the display and angle them upwards accordingly, with the plasma just above eye level tilted slightly forward and down.

I cannot/do not want to wall mount my front speakers, so I must use stands. So a center channel above the plasma is out of the question with a stand.


----------

